# Prost Heiko!



## Avor (27 September 2006)

Wir  stehen heute an den CB-Pforten 
 Heiko zu ehren,  den edlen Kämpfer,
gegen Computerbetrüger und Konsorten
denen er schon gab so manchen Dämpfer.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Ehrentage
und Dank für Deinen Einsatz und den Kampf
das Internet zu befrei´n von dieser Plage
Mach weiter so - und gib den Gangstern Dampf.

Auch Sascha und die Mods nicht zu vergessen
die mit Dir gemeinsam machen Druck, 
bis auch die letzten Tagediebe eingesessen.
Jetzt trink ich auf Dich einen Schluck!


Proooost!


----------



## Heiko (27 September 2006)

*AW: Prost Heiko!*



Avor schrieb:


> Wir  stehen heute an den CB-Pforten
> Heiko zu ehren,  den edlen Kämpfer,
> gegen Computerbetrüger und Konsorten
> denen er schon gab so manchen Dämpfer.
> ...


Danke für die noble Poesie!

In meinem hohen Alter tut sowas gut!


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2006)

*AW: Prost Heiko!*

habe ich gerade erst gelesen:

*Alles Gute, Heiko!!!*
*Ich wünsch Dir, was Du willst. Zur genaueren Spezifikation kenne ich Dich leider zu wenig.*

...wie schön, dass Du geboren bist, wir hätten Dich sonst sehr vermisst...


----------



## Bomi (27 September 2006)

*AW: Prost Heiko!*



Avor schrieb:


> Proooost!


Jo, auch von hier alles Gute, Glück, Gesundheit, heiles Auto und so :flower:


----------



## Greenhorn (28 September 2006)

*AW: Prost Heiko!*

Von mir auch: 
Glückwunsch zum Burzeltag


----------



## Adele (28 September 2006)

*AW: Prost Heiko!*

Klar, dass ich mich den Glückwünschen anschließe, auch wenn der Geburtstagskuchen bestimmt schon verputzt ist. 

Reifere Jahre

Ein Mensch, der wurde älter,
ist auf dem Weg zum Greis, 
mal wird es ihm wohl kälter,
und manchmal elend heiß.

Das liegt an seinem Zorne, 
der ihn stets übermannt,
wenn er wie eine Dorne,
im Fleisch Betrug erkannt.

Er nutzt nicht Schwert noch Degen,
und nicht der Flinte Knall,
Informationen eben,
sind ihm sein Donnerhall. 

Das hat ihn jung gehalten,
wenn er auch oft allein,
durch Schalten und durch Walten,
Betrügern bietet Pein.

Betrug ans Licht zu kriegen,
das macht ihn richtig heiß,
und muss er auch mal frieren,
wärmt er sich, wie man weiß.


----------



## KingsizeToni (29 September 2006)

*AW: Prost Heiko!*

bin spät dran, wie ich sehe. auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag. dein arangement ist ist bewunderns- und lobenswert. die besten grüsse,
toni.


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Prost Heiko!*

Auch von mir noch ein Strauß Glückwünsche. Auf das du mal so alt wirst, wie ich nach einem durchfeierten Wochenende aussehe...:-D 

MfG
L.


----------

